# new XDm 3.8 (40sw)



## voteprogun (Apr 29, 2010)

Just picked up an XDm 3.8 in 40...i am in love! it ate everything i fed it and was VERY accurate right out of the box (put 16 rounds, thats 1 mag by the way, into the "O" of an old stop sign at 20 yards). $590 was the price (all black, $649 for 2 tone) at a gun show we had here recently.


----------

